# Texas Eagle, and thruway busses, St Louis to McAllen, TX



## stlouielady (Apr 14, 2009)

This is a LONG overdue trip report from my trip on the Texas Eagle, and a thruway bus, from St Louis, MO to McAllen, TX. This trip was paid for by using a voucher I had won from filling out a trip survey; so, you know that I will continue to fill them out! It was also my first (real) long distance trip, first overnight trip, and first trip in a sleeper; a lot of firsts going on here.

On March 13th, I took a cab to the St Louis station, since they have NO long-term parking on-site. The closest parking that is available is at the Sheraton Hotel for $17/day, or at Union Station, for $18/day. The new station in St Louis is nicely organized, with access to Amtrak, Greyhound, and the MetroLink (the areas' light rail). I checked my one larger suitcase, and settled in to wait for the train departure. One small concession area is there, with a selection of juices, soft drinks, water, a few sandwich choices, and snack items. We were scheduled to depart at 8:00 pm; about 7:40, people started lining up, and they made a boarding announcement for "groups of more than 3" to head to the front of the line so that they could get seats together. When I got to the front of the line, the conductor verified my room assignment (car 2120, roomette 5), and told me "we've been waiting for you". As I got to the car, the attendant (Frank) greeted me, and told me that the diner was still open, but if I wanted to eat, I better head there immediately. I took my luggage upstairs, and headed to the diner. We pulled out of St Louis right on time, as I was sitting in the diner. I was informed that they were out of the special (didn't even mention what it was) and out of pizza. So, I had the half chicken, with veggies and rice, a glass of milk, and chocolate ice cream for dessert. Others at the table had the flat iron steak, another chicken dinner, and one veggie burger. The food was excellent, and our attendant, Jane, was a riot.

I headed back to my room to try to get settled in. I set up my GPS, grabbed the scanner, and settled in with a good book. About 9:45, the people across the hallway decided to get ready for the night, and they rang for Frank. Since I'm not a person that goes to bed early, I declined Frank's offer to make the bed up at that time. Finally, about 11:00, I decided to call it a night, and decided to go ahead and make up the bed myself. It actually wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be, and I managed to get it all figured out. However, I had a terrible time trying to get to sleep, first time overnight in a sleeper and all, and I don't think I slept more than 15-20 minutes at a time all night. It certainly seemed like the roughest part of the trip was the route from St Louis to Marshall. I don't know if I couldn't sleep because I was excited about the trip, or for some other reason, but, it was a struggle. I woke up every time we stopped, but, I didn't think to look at the watch and see what time it was, or, for that matter, where we were.

I woke up for good about 6:30 on the morning of the 14th, and headed to the adventure of a shower on the train. I walked downstairs to the shower, and had to track down a towel; I ended up having to use a couple of hand towels, because I couldn't find any regular sized ones anywhere. The shower definitely was an adventure; kind of like trying to take a shower in a telephone booth! But, I got along fine, got dressed again, and headed back up to my roomette. The diner had opened for breakfast at 6:30 or 7:00, so, when I got finished with the shower, I headed to breakfast. I had the breakfast special, which was a Mexican omelette (red and green peppers, roasted corn, and cheese), along with hashbrowns, a croissant, and a cup of coffee. It was good, for the first half. Then, I just got tired of it. We were stopped at the Marshall, TX station, and then, the conductor made an announcement that, because we were early, we would have to back away from the station and sit for 45 minutes before we could go proceed back into the station, pick up any passengers, and continue on. I headed back to my room after breakfast, and, since Frank hadn't done it yet, put the bed back into daytime configuration.

We left Marshall, and headed on. Then, somewhere between Marshall and Longview, we stopped, and sat, and sat, and sat. Turns out there was a freight and a rock train that couldn't make it up the incline. It had been raining off and on for a few hours, making the rails wet, and that, coupled with the heavy load, gave the train fits. The finally sent some more power to push the train out of the way, but, we got behind schedule at that point. We were behind schedule by an hour at Longview and late at Mineola, but, by the time we got to Dallas, we only 24 minutes behind, and we actually backed into Fort Worth 15 minutes AHEAD of schedule. I had lunch before we got to Dallas; the diner was out of pizza, so, I had a BBQ beef brisket sandwich, with chips, and an ice tea. It too was good.

While in Ft Worth, I took the time to walk the length of the train, and wrote down the consist of it. It was Engine 122, transition dorm 39033, sleeper (the Missouri) 32093, Diner 38043 (full traditional diner, NOT a CCC), sightseer lounge 33032, coach/baggage 31003, coach 34075, and coach 34078. I also spotted the NB Texas Eagle, and I think the Heartland Flyer. We left Ft Worth right on time, after the hour stop, and we had the one and only call for dinner at 4:20 PM. I declined dinner, as that was WAY to early for me to eat, and I had eaten lunch just a short time before. For the rest of the trip, we arrived at every station early. We actually arrived into San Antonio a full hour early, at 9:15 PM. I went in to the station to claim my luggage and wait for my bus to McAllen. This is where things changed from my scheduled itinerary.

I had called Amtrak Customer Service the day before I left, and verified that the bus picked up from the Amtrak station; I was told 'yes'. However, when I got to San Antonio, the agent behind the counter called me over and informed me that I had to go the the bus station to catch the bus. She informed me that there was an earlier bus to McAllen, leaving at 12:20 AM, rather than the one that I was scheduled to take, that left at 5:15 AM, and that if there was room on that earlier one, I could take it instead. She also told me that there were two other people outside waiting for a cab to the bus station, and that I should go wait with them. We were given a voucher for the cab fare, and we were off to the bus station. Once I got there and got my ticket changed, I called my folks and gave them the news that I would now be arriving in McAllen at 4:35 AM, and NOT at the original 9:55 AM. The bus was packed, and not very comfortable, so, thankfully I didn't have to ride it for more than the 4.5 hour trip. I arrived at the McAllen bus station at 4:45 AM. Very nice, comfortable, and clean station.

All in all, a pretty good trip. I didn't see much of the sleeper attendant, but, I chalked that up to him having a full car of passengers to deal with. The food was good, the overall trip went well, and the on-time performance certainly can't be complained about.

This report has gone on long enough; sorry for rambling. I will work on part 2, the northbound leg, when I get back home later in the week. I also have pictures of the Texas Eagle menu, that I will try to get posted at that time.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks StLouielady for an interesting and informative report.

Wife and I are taking the Texas Eagle in May and you have provided some ideas we will ponder.

Sorry that your sleeping car attendant seemed to be lacking in service provided. We usually give the attendant a specific time we want our beds turned down at night so he will know when to come back around. But always in the morning, our attendants have changed the bed back by time we return from breakfast.

Hope you had a nice time.

Railroad and Mrs. Bill


----------



## metrorail (Jul 6, 2009)

An hour late at Longview and Mineola, and made it 15 minutes early into Fort Worth...

That's the Texas Eagle for you!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 6, 2009)

metrorail said:


> An hour late at Longview and Mineola, and made it 15 minutes early into Fort Worth...
> That's the Texas Eagle for you!


It's called padding the schedule!

I've been on the SWC that was late to FUL, but arrived LAX (only a short distance away) over 30 minutes early! And my last trip on the SL out of NOL a few months back, we had *MILES* of slow orders (<20 MPH) that put us well over 1 hour late, but we arrived into SAS over 1 hour *EARLY*! (And getting in @ 2 AM and having to wait until 7 AM to connect is not much fun!)


----------



## jis (Jul 6, 2009)

Yesterday on 48 we left Albany right on time and arrived into New York Penn Station 40 minutes early. Of course before that we had left Schenectady on time and arrived at Albany 15 mins early too.


----------



## stntylr (Jul 6, 2009)

metrorail said:


> An hour late at Longview and Mineola, and made it 15 minutes early into Fort Worth...
> That's the Texas Eagle for you!


There's alot of padding in the schedule between Dallas and Fort Worth. The schedule has an hour and 35 minutes to make the trip when it really only takes 45 minutes. Last month I rode on the TE, it left Dallas 40 minutes late and arrived in Fort Worth 5 minutes early. With the long dwell time in Fort Worth the southbound TE almost never leaves Fort Worth late.


----------



## metrorail (Jul 30, 2009)

stntylr said:


> metrorail said:
> 
> 
> > An hour late at Longview and Mineola, and made it 15 minutes early into Fort Worth...
> ...


Let's not wish for bad things here, the "long dwell time" in Fort Worth is very appreciated, well, at least it was that time I was in a superliner bedroom!

If you're ever caught in Downtown *Fort Worth *like I was, go inside the ITC, pick up a bus schedule or a downtown walking tour, and *ENJOY* your time off the train. Catch a bus to the famed _Fort Worth Stockyards _or walk just a couple blocks to the _Downtown Water Gardens_. It's a trip you don't want to miss. And for those who just love jared (ugh!), please enjoy a newly opened* SUBWAY in the ITC.

But please be aware, AMTRAK officials HATE that Subway. On occasions when either train 21 or 22 do not get to enjoy an 1 hour and 30 minute long break, tired coach passengers (most likely from Chiago!) decide to flood the Subway, and always, one gets back to the platform just as the train is slowly moving away, and he or she always bang on the window or (or if the conductor is looking out the OPEN window) the conductors face. Which means they have to stop the train and all Austin bound passengers in coach get angry, so when the poor, soul gets in his seat, all of the passengers in the car start throwing sandwiches from the snack car at him, causing the conductor (whose face is still in pain) to call police, stop the train yet again, and fill out an incident report. And 2 hours later, when the train starts to take off again, the crossing guard at the next intersection malfunctions so an 18-wheeler comes plowing into the poor train, injuring most people. And because the track is still blocked, a train carrying RADIOACTIVE waste from a nearby nuclear power plant rear-ends the train, causing everyone (still alive) onboard to turn green, causing the entire state of Texas to evacuate, just because of some guy, trying to get a SUBWAY sandwich, when the crew told everyone on the PA system, "Don't go to Subway, there's no time!"

Otherwise, please have fun in Fort Worth!

*The Subway has been there for a few months, but for infequent AMTRAK travelers on the Texas Eagle, it's new to them.


----------



## stntylr (Jul 30, 2009)

Back in June I rode the TE into FT Worth the conductor made an annoucement that we would be in FT Worth for an hour so anyone who wanted could buy a sandwich at the Subway. Just be sure to be back on the train 15 minutes before departure.

I got off the train in Ft Worth so I don't know if there were any problems.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 30, 2009)

stntylr said:


> Back in June I rode the TE into FT Worth the conductor made an annoucement that we would be in FT Worth for an hour so anyone who wanted could buy a sandwich at the Subway. Just be sure to be back on the train 15 minutes before departure.I got off the train in Ft Worth so I don't know if there were any problems.


Not to mention that unruly pax will be locked up @ Camp Bush(the NOT from Texas ex-Prez :lol: )and fed

leftover Subway food! Moral of the story: when the conductor says dont miss the train,he means it!

As they say on the SL and Cardinal, next train in three days! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 30, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> stntylr said:
> 
> 
> > Back in June I rode the TE into FT Worth the conductor made an annoucement that we would be in FT Worth for an hour so anyone who wanted could buy a sandwich at the Subway. Just be sure to be back on the train 15 minutes before departure.I got off the train in Ft Worth so I don't know if there were any problems.
> ...


There is a White Castle in STL about 1/2 mile from the station, but not within safe range to get there and back in time. Last summer returning from Chicago I offered to take the Conductor with me and buy him supper, figuring the train would not leave without him. He almost agreed to the deal :lol:


----------



## DET63 (Jul 31, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> metrorail said:
> 
> 
> > An hour late at Longview and Mineola, and made it 15 minutes early into Fort Worth...
> ...


The TE's schedule calls for it to leave Mineola (Mile 912) at 9:50 am daily, and arrive in Dallas (Mile 991) at 12:00 noon. That's 2:10 to go 79 miles. The 31 mile trip from Dallas to Fort Worth (Mile 1022) is scheduled to take 1:35. (Must be a lot of slow orders on the track.  ) The layover in Fort Worth is scheduled for 0:45. Cleburne (Mile 1050) is scheduled for 3:22 pm. Thus a 138-mile trip from Mineola to Cleburne would take 5:28 (assuming everything was on time). The reverse trip (again assuming the train was on time) would take 4:15 (departing Cleburne at 1:00 pm and arriving Mineola at 5:15 pm).

At the end of the run, the TE/SL leaves Pomona (Mile 2696) at 7:45 am (SuWeFr) to arrive at Los Angeles (Mile 2728) at 9:40 am, thus taking 1:55 to go 32 miles.

Lots of padding.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 31, 2009)

DET63 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > metrorail said:
> ...


Yeah, the night long layover in SAS needs to be fixed,perhaps the "new" train will handle this!Lately the

#1SL has been arriving in LAX early consistently!Amtrak also needs to look @ hanging around stations for over an hour when they are running early most of the run,this is especially true in places in the middle of nowwhere

and the middle of the night?A CHI-SAS_LAX TE or SL or whatever they call it could be made much more

pax friendly than the current schedule, of course UP would have to agree! :lol:


----------

